# Model building



## woody (Jan 23, 2013)

My LHS asked me to help with a model building get together there is 14 people signed up so how could i make it interesting.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 23, 2013)

Everyone has to hop up and down on their left foot while giving their presentation. 
Seriously, calm down. Everyone there is a modeler, so I would start with a round table on basic interests and then go from there. There are many cross interests even with the car guys, start slow and let the modeling happen.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 23, 2013)

There will probably, hopefully, be one or two who have never built before. So for them you want to be prepared to show the basic materials and their use. Just have a spru with parts attached, show how to remove the parts with the spru cutter to keep damage to a minimum. Have two halves of any big or small parts, even a couple of spare bombs. Glue one set, show the use of clamps. Then demonstrate the finishing of the seam on the already glued part. This will be a revelation to newbees. This will be enough for most starters to get their kits going. 

Like Paul says, let everyone express their area of interest. This will also get everyone chatting it up and will see how much the same all building is. Plan on a couple more meets with these new people, and the other experienced ones that show up. This is because If they Do come, they are willing to share.

I attended meetings in San Jose with Rodney Williams as the Zen master. There was the whole range of building, WWI, WWII, military, fantasy, the lot. We all shared and learned. I would like to do the same thing sometime.

Good luck to you matey.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 23, 2013)

Absolutely, I was probably too flip with my first response. Bill is correct, be prepaired to show some of the basics just in case that there are newcomers to the hobby. I actually envy you, I wish that there was a hobby group in my area. Take a moment for yourself and remember that we all want to learn. That is the best way to look at it.
Good luck!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2013)

....bring donuts.


----------



## A4K (Jan 24, 2013)

and beer


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bring some saucy lassies, have them caress the models (the plastic ones), like they do on them super deal channels, selling crap etc., etc...


----------



## A4K (Jan 24, 2013)

Too much of a conflict of interests there Jan- those sorts of models are much more fun to ply with than the scale plastic ones!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 24, 2013)

You guys are a Lot of help!

LMAO


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2013)

If you're 'chairing' the meeting, then first things first - introduce yourself, with a _very brief_ background of your modelling experience/interests, then invite the participants to do the same.
Having established who's who, what's what, and what the level of experience is (on average), then discuss what the attendees expect and require from the meetings to follow.
From that, draw up an agreed rough outline plan/agenda for future meetings, to include a programme of sorts covering the requirements and expectations gleaned from the first questions.

Before any basic construction begins, for those new to the hobby or fairly raw beginners, decide on a simple, inexpensive kit which all can build (in stages) at successive meetings, with the aim being for all to finish their model at the end of the agreed period (of meetings). This item should be just one in a varied programme.
When commencing construction, emphasise the need for planning the build, which includes thorough study of the instructions and construction steps, checking for possible problem areas by test fitting, planning the painting stages and so on. 
This all assumes that, in 'normal modelling', research into the subject has been undertaken first. (explain the need for this - for example, to avoid errors in colour schemes, markings, where an example might be a Bf109G6 in Battle of Britain colours, finished this way due to the modeller not having the knowledge of the history and service of the subject to portray an accurate scheme, where research would have provided that information, thereby avoiding a possible expensive mistake, and, more importantly, avoiding possible disappointment or discouragement. ). 
This should be mentioned in the first build session, but covered by the fact that the subject/colour scheme etc have already been decided upon, and therefore the research is a given (i.e. provided by the 'instructor').
With newcomers, or even those who have a few models to their credit, tactfully explain that the aim is to get the basics right first (planning, parts preparation, joints and seams, detail painting, finish painting, decals etc), and that subjects such as 'weathering', extra detailing and the use of after-market products such as resin and pe can come later. And the catch-phrase (courtesy of Wojtek) - 'Modelling is not a race'.
The first part of this first meeting (the intros and discussions), will take up the bulk of the allotted time, but will create interest and a foundation to work on, which can of course be changed or adapted as time progresses. Better to plan it now, than founder about and have potential 'members' lose interest.
And, of course, the existence of this fine forum can be stressed !


----------



## woody (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks alot for all the helpful input i did take notes. I will make sure to have donuts and coffee but really the beer and lassies could be more interesting.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 24, 2013)

More interesting, sure. but I doubt that much modeling would get done!


----------



## parsifal (Jan 24, 2013)

combine the best of both...make models of the lassies while drinking beer and eating peanuts


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2013)

Or make models of the doughnuts while drinking beer and ... er.... perhaps not!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Or _make models_ of the doughnuts while drinking beer and ... er.... perhaps not!



Depends on _what_ kinda making models we're talking about here, some things are better not made in _public!_


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 25, 2013)

Give the beer to the women, (we all look better the more they drink), keep the donuts and peanuts for late-nite munchies.


----------



## dneid (Jan 31, 2013)

And, down the rat hole we go...... Although, I do like the idea of "sanding some seams" with the lassies.
Dale


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2013)

Jokes (?) aside Jerry, how did it go?


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2013)

Andy the first get together is Sat. Feb 2.


----------



## A4K (Feb 1, 2013)

Sounds good Jerry!

And jokes aside, maybe have theme nights, or organise group builds like we have here. 
Read in an old modelling magazine once where a club had a 'buddy build' contest - 2 modellers working together on the one kit. In the case of the article subject (a 1/32 Revell Me 262B-1a/U1 made by 2 brothers), one did the construction, the other the painting. Just an idea...


----------



## woody (Feb 2, 2013)

Had a great time today 16 people showed up, the youngest was 10 he was with his dad there where working on a 40 ford truck together. here is a pic of it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2013)

Glad to hear it was a success.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 3, 2013)

Outstanding! How did it go, other than that?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2013)

Love that '40 Ford pickup! 8)

Glad to hear that it was a success!


----------



## woody (Feb 3, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Outstanding! How did it go, other than that?



A lot of the guys are looking forward to working with airbrushes. Weathering was another topic besides basic building. One guy had some resin and P.E. but hasnt tried it
yet he wasnt sure about glueing and painting so that will be a good one to work with. The car guys are wanting to do engine detailing,dechroming and paint polishing.
So overall there is broad range of things to work on.
Whats real nice we are able to use airbrushes so the guys that dont have them will be able to work them.
On a sad note i was the only aircraft guy there but a few others are wanting to give them a try.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2013)

Would be nice to have some aviation company.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2013)

Good to hear it started off well. Sounds like this could grow into a great group, with productive and informative meetings.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2013)

Like them productive and informative meetings we have in strip joints! Who's round is it?


----------



## N4521U (Feb 4, 2013)

Yours Jan!


----------



## geo721 (Mar 4, 2013)

Where at in Illinois are you located. Maybe you are close.


----------



## woody (Mar 4, 2013)

geo721 said:


> Where at in Illinois are you located. Maybe you are close.



Hi geo721 iam in the quad cities about 1 1/2 hours from you.


----------



## geo721 (Mar 5, 2013)

I wish you were closer i would join. Gotta love the white stuff we are getting, more time to work on modeling projects. Do you know of any shows close by?Its nice to see that you had a kid in your group. My son also likes to help and do the snap tite models. With all the electronic stuff anymore kids just dont work on models anymore. Sad. Its hard to even find any models and paints around here. Hobby Lobby and thats about it.


----------



## woody (Mar 9, 2013)

Today will be the 2nd meeting we will be working with airbrushes and paint mixing.


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey guys, the club is going good. there are 24 members now and a lot of them are wondering about the group doing a model show. so any information on organizing would be great I have never been involved in this before.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2013)

The first step is to find a room for a such exhibition. Because there are many members who can show their works I would suggest talking with the headmaster of the nearest school with a gymnasium. You may ask if there are any tables and chairs you can use. The second step is to advert the show. You can do it via the net for instance. Also the LHS can hang up a poster with the info about the show.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for your input Wurger we are having a show Nov. 16


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

Woody I joined the local...... an hour away thru city streets.... IPMS group and we have a show and tell every meeting which is once a month.

Good onyah!


----------



## parsifal (Oct 20, 2013)

have you considered club group builds....maybe bring in a "professional" model builder from outside the club to judge and award a small prize (say, a kit of some decription) for first place.......


----------



## woody (Oct 20, 2013)

parsifal said:


> have you considered club group builds....maybe bring in a "professional" model builder from outside the club to judge and award a small prize (say, a kit of some decription) for first place.......



Well we are having 4 classes box stock, custom or anything goes, military and 16 and under. Each class there will be three places the winners will receive gift certificates to the hobby shop 1st gets 50.00 2nd 30.00 and 3rd 20.00 and then peoples choice will receive a trophy. the boyscouts will be selling hotdogs, chips, and pop. we had a airbrush donated for a raffle. So I hope we have a good turn out.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 20, 2013)

sounds great


----------



## N4521U (Oct 20, 2013)

Koodos to you Woody.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2013)

Hope it all goes well for you...


----------



## woody (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, had a new guy show up today he builds semis .


----------



## N4521U (Nov 3, 2013)

Good work. We're all just looking for a place to hang out with others who want to hang out with others of like ilk.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep, nice work. I was lucky enough to pick up three fresh from the dealer over the years. One GMC "fishbowl" and two Kenworths. Don't remember them being that clean though..
Fifth wheel is always covered in grease. If there was never a trailer on it, it has a bead of grease squiggled over the face. Easily replicated by some artist oil tube paint, just put some in a hypo and squirt in a squiggle over the fifth wheel.


----------



## parsifal (Nov 9, 2013)

The models looks pretty good. are they club builds?


----------



## woody (Nov 10, 2013)

parsifal said:


> The models looks pretty good. are they club builds?



The models are worked on at the meetings and home, when finished they bring them in for a few pics and show n tell.


----------



## woody (Nov 15, 2013)

Well tomorrow is the model show and we are all ready I think but hope to have fun I will post pics.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2013)

Looking forward to these shots..


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2013)

Yep, bring 'em on...


----------



## woody (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks guys the show went good for the first one had 98 models the boy scouts did a great job on there food sells I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## woody (Nov 17, 2013)

This build was well done place first.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2013)

Woody, you have found a need and filled it............ 
you do deserve a big pat on the back mate


----------



## woody (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks Bill. here are some pics of builds 

16 and under class


----------



## woody (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are some of the customs


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## woody (Nov 17, 2013)

And some box stock.


----------



## woody (Nov 17, 2013)

This was cool.


----------



## woody (Nov 17, 2013)

Last couple of pics of the boy scouts food table and a pic of me and the crew that helped the lady is the store owner she was great on helping and donations.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2013)

Three cheers...............
Hip hip.................


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2013)

...Hooray. Great job Jerry and some fine looking models. My fave is the S.M. 79. Looking for a reasonably priced one.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2013)

Good stuff there Jerry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> ...Hooray. Great job Jerry and some fine looking models. My fave is the S.M. 79. Looking for a reasonably priced one.
> 
> Geo



A couple on ebay I think...


----------



## Austin A (Nov 24, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> ...Hooray. Great job Jerry and some fine looking models. My fave is the S.M. 79. Looking for a reasonably priced one.
> 
> Geo



thanks for the nice comment George
that was my sparviero. it is a 1/72 italeri
I also built the la-7 and m10.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2013)

Great !!! Congrats to all. =D>


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2013)

Jerry, that is a fantastic outcome, well done to you and everyone that made it a BIG success!


----------



## woody (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, Gary a club member who also has been a big help with the meetings and show. We decided to pick each others models to build at the meetings and show next year.
He gave me his list of his un started kits and I picked out his 1/32 revell heinkel he 111 and for me he picked my Tamiya 1/32 mustang we both will be doing a wip here.

Let the fun begin.


----------



## A4K (Nov 30, 2013)

Great job Jerry! Echo Wojtek's comment.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 1, 2013)

woody said:


> We decided to pick each others models to build at the meetings and show next year.
> Let the fun begin.



What a great idea.........


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Could work as an unofficial GB here, pick each others kits....

I'll pick a 1/32 Wildcat for Terry!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 1, 2013)

And I got one in 1/48 for him also!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2013)

Grrrrrrr !


----------



## N4521U (Dec 5, 2013)

I would Never give someone suicidle the 1/72 Blenheim!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javlin (Dec 5, 2013)

Thats to cool Jerry,Great work by all


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Could work as an unofficial GB here, pick each others kits....
> 
> I'll pick a 1/32 Wildcat for Terry!



Jan I think that would be a good idea for some.


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

Well today is the model meeting we will be starting the challenge.

Here is what Gary will be starting.







Here is what I will be starting.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 7, 2013)

wonder what the interior detail of the Revell heinkel is like...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 7, 2013)

If it is anything like the 1/48 version of a few years ago, then.... GREAT!
I bought two of them when they first came out so I could open up all the hatches and re-pose the control surfaces.
It was for a commissioned build, but if I could get another for myself, I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## parsifal (Dec 8, 2013)

1:32 scale...that would be a BIG model. Is there a 1:72 scale version?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)

The 1/32 He 111 is _massive_ in size!
Got one myself, the earlier release, not the H-6 version, on the wish list though!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2013)

parsifal said:


> 1:32 scale...that would be a BIG model. Is there a 1:72 scale version?




Of course there is....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## beitou (Dec 16, 2013)

A4K said:


> and beer



Lots of beer.


----------



## beitou (Dec 16, 2013)

woody said:


> Well today is the model meeting we will be starting the challenge.
> 
> Here is what Gary will be starting.
> 
> ...



I have just ordered the 111. Hopefuly it will come when the family is away at Xmas and I can hide it until, well until I pluck up courage to admit I bought it and then enough guts to take over the dining room table while I build it. I will show it my 9yo son first and leave him to persuade mrs beitou what a wonderful idea it is.


----------



## woody (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. well we have added 6 more models to the challenge.

Italeri: freightliner flc 1/24 scale
meng: T-90A 1/35 scale
Eduards: F6F-5 early 1/48 scale
AFV: T-34 1/35 scale
Citadel: warhammer 40,000 tank
AMT: international payhauler 350 1/24 scale

The club is getting better iam glad we got this started.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## woody (Jan 4, 2014)

The club is going on a year already and seems to be going strong time to start getting ready for the next show.


----------

